# New trapping bill



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope that this doesn't go anywhere through our legislature. Just thought you should be aware.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/1629/text/ih?overview=closed&format=xml


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not surprising but it flies in the face of sportsmen-friendly proposals such as the 2017 Sportsmen's Act, which has already flown through the U.S. House of Representatives and Senate committees.

Although trapping is not specifically listed in the act, I believe it to be covered under the following language: The U.S. Senate's reintroduction of S. 733, the Sportsmen's Act of 2017, would provide access to federal lands by being "open unless closed" for fishing, hunting, recreational shooting, and *other outdoor experiences*.

The act would also put such decisions where they belong: at the state level.

I fully expect this to pass and it would put an end to such nonsense from the anti-hunting and trapping crowd - at least from the federal level.

Here's a link to provisions of the referenced 2017 Sportsmen's Act:

http://thinkingafield.org/2017/04/sportsmens-act-2017-move.html


----------

